# Treatment abroad - does it effect NHS waiting list?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I want all bases covered and thinking about trying abroad while waiting for my NHS go. 

I have been told if I have another private go I would lose my NHS waiting. 

I have only just put my name on there so it could be years waiting. 

Any advice will be greatly recieved.

Thanks


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi there Caz,
I was told any private goes counted against my free NHS go, and any more than 3 and I would no longer be entitled. I asked the question about going abroad and how would they know, and was told 'nothing' but only if you keep it from your GP. If you keep them informed or need drugs or advice at some point during your treatment then obviously they will need to know. My feelings on the subject though were that the waiting lists were so long even if you got to the top of it there would be another wait to find a donor and the success rates were a lot lower anyway. So, we'd have been waiting for ages to have a lower chance, hence we decided to just go abroad and make the most of the situation.

Not sure if that helps, just thought I'd pass that on.
Love and luck  
Giggly
xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, Caz, just don't tell them unless you really have to. Thats my advice! If you ge pg from private tx they will know soon enough, however still no need to tell them .

I cannot see how they can reasonably count private treatment against the NHS one but they probably would. Its just another way of reducing the waiting list frankly.

all the best


roze


----------

